# Melatonin >>> mk677



## optimisticair (Oct 8, 2022)

>taking melotonin will not suppress your body's production [2:50] 
>time release melatonin is optimal [4:30]
>melatonin won't give morning sluggishness under 5mg [5:20] 
>NATURAL POTENT ANTI-OXIDANT (PREVENTS CELLULAR DAMAGE) [7:10]
>ANTI INFLAMMITORY [7:50]
>HEAL FASTER [8:20]
>melotonin reduces liver enzymes + anti-liver disease + anti-fatty liver[8:30]
>MORE BLOOD PLATELETS [9:50]
>HELPS RELEIVE INSULIN INSENSITIVITY (ANTI pre-DIABETES + anti DIABETES)  [14:00]
>helps release nitric oxide, dilates blood flow, [15:40]
>melatonin can boost hgh by 50% to 2x [18:35]
>melatonin keeps mitochondria in muscle [20:50]

from this lecture, i think melatonin is in the same class as taking fish oil; something that is has minor/(major?) benefits over time with no negative health effects. I liked taking mk677 before bed for deeper sleep + recovery, but i'm replacing mk677 with time-released melatonin. felt compelled to share with this forum because i use to be a big consumer of mk677. Sure, you can still use mk677, but using melatonin would help correct the damage from mk677 while giving minor hgh boosts.


----------



## JeffGoldblumLips (Oct 8, 2022)

optimisticair said:


> >taking melotonin will not suppress your body's production [2:50]
> >time release melatonin is optimal [4:30]
> >melatonin won't give morning sluggishness under 5mg [5:20]
> >NATURAL POTENT ANTI-OXIDANT (PREVENTS CELLULAR DAMAGE) [7:10]
> ...


I dunno man I'm pretty sure my melatonin doesn't do any of that stuff....


----------



## optimisticair (Oct 13, 2022)

JeffGoldblumLips said:


> I dunno man I'm pretty sure my melatonin doesn't do any of that stuff....


I agree (basically).

mk677 definitely is *much* stronger.

my analysis after 2 days is that melatonin is negligible, but i'll still keep with it for like a month and see if improvements in just feeling healthier/better are there. hoping for a slight recovery boost.


----------

